# Wills of Scottish Soldiers go online



## Ice fyre (May 27, 2014)

BBC News - Wills of Scots soldiers go online

I was involved in this project and personally digitized a few hundred of these wills. Proud to see this project bear fruit.


----------



## Foxbat (May 27, 2014)

This kind of thing fascinates me. You are right to feel proud in helping to preserve such articles


----------

